# M&P Smith & Wesson Blade



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Picked this up this weekend and thought it was real nice. Great quality, sharpe edge, Glass breaker and saftey just like a pistol. Zero wobble. Only down side is weight, it's a bit heavier then any of my other pocket protectors.*


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a good looking knife. I will have to see if I can get a few of those for the store.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Not bad, but it's a little zany for my tastes. I like to keep all my gear simple. I use a Benchmade 551SBK Griptillian when I'm at UWF and a Benchmade 5000SBKSN Auto Presidio when I'm anywhere else.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That thing looks like a tank, do you know what the weight is?


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

I have one just like it and it is a sweet knife..


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> Not bad, but it's a little zany for my tastes. I like to keep all my gear simple. I use a Benchmade 551SBK Griptillian when I'm at UWF and a Benchmade 5000SBKSN Auto Presidio when I'm anywhere else.


*I like em simple as well, this was a treat for me though. My biggest decision is which one to pick up in the morning. This one is heavy and a bit thick for everyday carry.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> That thing looks like a tank, do you know what the weight is?


*I'll put it on the scale tonight but it is heavy. I think it may need to be for the glass breaking point to work well. It's also very well made and sturdy, thats what I love about it. I can't stand blade wobble. I have a American made assit open I usualy carry and the day I brought this one home it started making a rattling noise when open, and I can't find for the life of me what is making the noise. There are very few moving parts and no internal area to hide anything, very strange.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm not an expert on steel ,can anyone tell me if the 4034 steel blade is good or just fair quality?*


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

its good.. you will like it.... nice meeting you that day... the book link is http://www.gunlaws.com/AYS.htm

hope to hang out soon... do some fishing


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

ohh like the pic change...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> ohh like the pic change...


*It should have been up on the first Saints game opening Thursday but I couldn't figure out how to change my Avatar then. Nice meeting you too, I will check out the link, thanks.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> its good.. you will like it.... nice meeting you that day... the book link is http://www.gunlaws.com/AYS.htm
> 
> hope to hang out soon... do some fishing


*Do you know if they have a downloadable version? I hate waiting on stuff in the mail and the shipping on it is almost as much as the book?*


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

why dont you read my copy... free


----------

